# Cozy Critter Collars!



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

I am not sure if anyone is familiar with Cozy Critter Collars; but if you go to their website now, Cozy Critter - Custom Dog Collars you will see that they have two collars now that will be given out at Ryleys Run to some of the registrants. BUT, now they are also going to offer for sale the two collars for Ryleys Run to anyone who might want to purchase them, who cannot attend. They are donating part of the proceeds to Ryleys Run. They were already one of our sponsors; but sent this to me yesterday. Just another wonderful way to show your support, especially for those who cannot attend. I do love their collars and I have a few holiday ones and love them very much. Just thought I would pass this on. It just keeps getting better.


----------



## Angel_Kody (Feb 27, 2007)

More great news for Ryley's Run! Way to go!

(I tried clicking on the link but it didn't display the page. I will try again later.) I can't wait to them!


----------



## justmejanis (Feb 25, 2007)

What a great idea to offer them up and still donate some of the profits. That is wonderful Donna! You are right, this just keeps getting better and better.   

I couldn't get the page to display either...


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Here they are!!!!

Cozy Critter - Custom Dog Collars


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Here are the photos! I love Red!!!! The small images don't do them justice. Click on them. Did I say I love the red one?


----------



## justmejanis (Feb 25, 2007)

They are great. I love red too, my favorite color. They have some really nice stuff here.


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

The site is corrected now. I know they are adding photos but I also fixed the link. Hope this helps. Thanks


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Donna,

Are they ready for orders? I'd like to cross-post this.


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

NorCal packs will be ordered today!!!!!!


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Nice.....we'll have to get some too....


----------



## marshab1 (Aug 28, 2006)

Thank god for credit cards!


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Thats great Donna...... There collars look nice...


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

Kimm said:


> Donna,
> 
> Are they ready for orders? I'd like to cross-post this.


Yes Kim, they are ready and willing to take orders. So whenever!!!!! Thanks for cross posting as well. I love their collars. However, lol, right now, Brinks is wearing her Moose collar that came as a present from Maine.   SHHH!!!!! LOL!!!


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

Just wondered if anyone from the forum, has purchased a collar to benefit Ryleys Run, which in turn benefits Dirks. Just curious. Thanks


----------



## wvuwhat (May 14, 2007)

I haven't yet, but I will be in the next week. I'm going to get the red paws and probably another. What is everyone's opinion on the green shamrock they offer? You know what, I'm just going to get both Ryley's collars as well as a shamrock, 2 thumbs up for everyone helping everyone.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

wvuwhat said:


> I haven't yet, but I will be in the next week. I'm going to get the red paws and probably another. What is everyone's opinion on the green shamrock they offer? You know what, I'm just going to get both Ryley's collars as well as a shamrock, 2 thumbs up for everyone helping everyone.


:uhoh: The red is my favorite! I like them all, but when I saw the red...

Thank you for helping out with this event. It's very much appreciated!!!


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

*I tried*

to log into the website and read:"This page can not be found."


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I just logged in fine....

Cozy Critter - Custom Dog Collars


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Hi folks, sorry to bump this, but we have lots of new members with pups who might need collars and might like to support rescue...


----------



## lovestofly (Feb 25, 2007)

Thanks for bumping this up, I hadn't seen it before. Later I think I will place an order for the Putz Man!


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

lovestofly said:


> Thanks for bumping this up, I hadn't seen it before. Later I think I will place an order for the Putz Man!


Thanks so much. They are donating the proceeds for Dirks Rescue, so that would be wonderful. Thank you. 

Someone mentioned something about the shamrock collar up above and I have it. Love it. Love all their collars actually.


----------



## justmejanis (Feb 25, 2007)

They have such amazing stuff. I love all the colors and different patterns. Not to mention a huge array of styles. What a fun website.

With three dogs...ugh, I need to win the lottery!!!! 

I sure love the selection. They really carry so much fun stuff.

Putz needs one of the Hawaiian ones..they are so cool!


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

justmejanis said:


> They have such amazing stuff. I love all the colors and different patterns. Not to mention a huge array of styles. What a fun website.
> 
> With three dogs...ugh, I need to win the lottery!!!!
> 
> ...


I love their collars. Brinks has four different ones from them. All holiday ones mostly but she looks great in them. Of course right now she wears her Maine collar that was sent by her boy friend Oakly. She wears that one all the time. It has the moose and scenery on it and just is a great looking collar. 
I am sure Putz would look great in the Hawaiian ones. Then Putz would look great in any of them. Proceeds from anyone buying the red one though, goes to Dirks Fund, so I am kind of pushing that one for now. LOL!!!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

The Red is my favorite!!!


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Thank you guys for bumping this up I am really bad about going back and looking at stuff. If it is not in the recent threads I don't usually see it. I know I am lazy but I will be ordering.


Hooch


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

Kimm said:


> The Red is my favorite!!!


WE KNOW, WE KNOW, WE KNOW!!!!! LOL!!!!!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Brinkleysmom said:


> WE KNOW, WE KNOW, WE KNOW!!!!! LOL!!!!!


So you won't mind if I get all red balloons? :uhoh: Might be all they have left...:uhoh:


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

I take it that there is an inside joke that even after all these years I have know Kimm that I an not ever privy too. ROFL

Hooch <---- doesn't look good in red so your husband is safe ROFLMBO


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

TheHooch said:


> Thank you guys for bumping this up I am really bad about going back and looking at stuff. If it is not in the recent threads I don't usually see it. I know I am lazy but I will be ordering.
> 
> 
> Hooch


 
Thank you Hooch! For people who cannot attend, it's a great way to take part. We appreciate your participation.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Bumping this for someone...This is the direct link to the collar selection.

Cozy Critter - Custom Dog Collars


----------

